# Gateway ZX6971 Video and Apps



## hytcrdnk (Mar 1, 2013)

Is anyone having problems with inability to stream audio or video due to an incorrect video driver? My system was working great until the last MS update. I tried rolling things back with no success. Gateway drivers (Nvidia) do not seem to recognize the VGA of the PC with Win8. :banghead:


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Is it the VGA drivers from 10/24/2012 that aren't working? [available at Gateway's site, you want the 3rd VGA choice, for the 64-bit Windows-8 drivers] --- Gateway Support - Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop / ZX Series / ZX6971


----------



## hytcrdnk (Mar 1, 2013)

I have tried the 3rd driver and the following error occurs. "Nvidia Driver could not find compatible hardware".

I have also tried going to the Nvidia site and downloaded the Geforce series 500 driver with the same error.

According to Gateway the Video is Intel with Direct X 10 or Direct X 11 for Discrete Video. with a Nvidia Geforce Series 500 Driver. 

I have the Intel HD driver for my video, but the display driver is the generic VGA pnp.


----------

